# Is This Cover Plate Normal?



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I have been looking at a second hand Hymer (LHD B544) and outside on the back there is a small panel (240x75 ish) screwed to the van with 6 small cross-head screws.

The panel matches the rest of the outside wall but it is slightly proud.

I have attached a picture and my question is… What is it? The seller doesn’t know and I can’t see any rhyme or reason for it other than something nasty maybe?
Thanks


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There's a simple solution - do you have a screwdriver?

Please post a pic of what's behind the panel.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Could be a damage repair or hiding a vent.
Just undo the screws and tell us.
Dave p


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

I am unable to comment on what is behind it because ...

1. Its not mine (yet)

2. There looks to be a sealant of some sort at the edge so not sure I would need to re-seal?

3. If its standard then someone should know?

Hoping its something easily explained so I can consider making an offer.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

No it's not a Hymer factory fitted panel


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have just trawled through pictures of other B 544 models and they often have this plate. It is not unique. One on Ebay has it and different preloved van has the same.
Alan


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

I suspect that this panel is covering damage. It is best left well alone.

Check what is on the inside of the M/H in this position - the internal wall may well be intact.

We sustained damage to a previous M/H when it was being serviced. Someone with a ladder on top of a van struck it sufficiently to dent the aluminium panel. In this case the panel was probably breached - perhaps by reversing into some obstacle.

For a patch it quite well done.

Joyce


----------



## satchel (Aug 16, 2008)

If your fridge is in that corner (as on my 584) it will be the access plate to the fridge gas jet.
Good luck


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

on the other side (of the plated wall) is the fridge, there are two vents on the side wall next to the main door. I thought these were for the fridge?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Politely ask the seller to remove the panel so that you both can see what is behind it.
Had there been a panel like that when I purchased my mh I would have wanted to know what is behind it.

Dave p


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

Fridge Jet access it is then...Phew


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Could be fridge access. E510 has access panel hidden behind the rear light cluster. Is the fridge/ kitchen at the back?
Just ask the seller. If they don't know ask if they mind you removing it for a look.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Is this the one?


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Is this the one?


Bingo! 
Happy days
and Thanks all


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Another happy ending.
:lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd be inclined not to buy it as the owner didn't know what it was, what else doesn't he know about it? What other problems has he not bothered to check?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Dave p - give that girl a rest - she can't keep it up all night!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## bigclick (Oct 9, 2011)

Bill_H said:


> I'd be inclined not to buy it as the owner didn't know what it was, what else doesn't he know about it? What other problems has he not bothered to check?


I think if it was obscure enough to exercise a proportion of the brethren on this site I can forgive him for not having concerned himself with it before


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Dave p - give that girl a rest - she can't keep it up all night!
> 
> :wav: :wav: :wav:


Bet Dave can't either!


----------

